# 1/4/16 - Good start to a New Year



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Forth day of the year, and I have three trips in the books. First two trips of the year produced a few fish, but today produced the only fish that has mattered so far. 

I have been using the Paul Brown Original more often the last three trips, and I would say I have built some confidence in the presentation. Fish have been crushing it! However, the stock hooks suck more than any other stock hook I have ever seen. I have lost a bunch of solid fish because of them, and tonight they are getting replaced. 

Anyway, after losing a few decent fish I put the Paul Brown down and snapped on the 17MR. I casted to a slight drop off on a flat, that I love to fish when no one is around! 

On the first cast, the lure was hit hard; yet, nothing took off or hit again during the remainder of the retrieve. I threw back to the same area, and after a long pause it gets crushed again. I could see her big yellow mouth in crystal clear water shaking all over the place! 

As soon as I saw yellow, I knew she was a solid fish so I let her do whatever she wanted until she quick shaking. Heart rate increased as she got closer to the kayak and in the net she went. Quick photo op then she was released to grow and reproduce. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hell yea bro. nice fish!


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice bro! I need me one of them! Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good trout.

This....is magic!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice trout man! She inhaled it. Love when you see that yellow mouth open up:thumbup:


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice catch, congrats.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that there is a solid trout! Good Ole 17MR, boy I tell yah that little bait is a fish catcher no questions asked. Again well done Nick Im happy to see that you found a good 1... now you have the momentum I hope you stay on the fish bro and keep up the good reports we can always count on you to add to the kayak section of the forum.
Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Fat fish! Nice.


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 20, 2015)

Mr. Nlytme did you see a black and white Ranger this eve? Thought I might have ran into you?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Anomaly said:


> Mr. Nlytme did you see a black and white Ranger this eve? Thought I might have ran into you?



No sir, I didn't see a single boat, kayak, or wader. Perfect! Lol 

I love cold weather. 

Did you catching anything?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 20, 2015)

No fish but saw a Kayaker in a yellow Hobie in the lower section of YR, though it might have been you.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

No sir, mine is an Olive color.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice fat trout.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Dang!!!!!!!!!! that's a FATTY :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man these specks have been fattened up this week....seen some nice uns caught!!! Congrats!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

That's a really nice fish. I hope to catch one like that soon.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> That's a really nice fish. I hope to catch one like that soon.



I'm sure you will! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Anomaly said:


> No fish but saw a Kayaker in a yellow Hobie in the lower section of YR, though it might have been you.


I was in the lower section of the YR on Saturday...shoot, I was upriver past the I-10 too! If the kayaker you saw looked like he was about to throw his tackle box in the water, then that was me! Was a cold/frustrating day . . . but I'll be back!


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

barefoot said:


> Good trout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone explain this setup? I get the loop knot, but that is not your split ring that has almost pulled straight is it? Or did you tie to a twisted leader wire loop? But what is the benefit of the loop knot tied where the slack movement would be restricted?

But beautiful fish...


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Mare, 

That is a No Knot Fas Snap. I tie a loop knot to the Fas Snap and then I can snap lures on and off without re-tying. I will take a better picture and post it in a a few minutes. 

I have experimented with various types such as the Tactical Angler Clip and I prefer the Fas Snap. I have never had one break on a fish. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Mare_Mortis said:


> Can someone explain this setup? I get the loop knot, but that is not your split ring that has almost pulled straight is it? Or did you tie to a twisted leader wire loop? But what is the benefit of the loop knot tied where the slack movement would be restricted?
> 
> 
> 
> But beautiful fish...



Here's a video:

https://vimeo.com/151022676

The magic Bruce is referring too is the lure. It's an MR17 and the color scheme is 18. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Nlytme said:


> Mare,
> 
> That is a No Knot Fas Snap. I tie a loop knot to the Fas Snap and then I can snap lures on and off without re-tying. I will take a better picture and post it in a a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Do you always use them? I have tried several different ones throughout the years and they have all been more of a gimmick than a practical time saver. In a boat I typically have enough rods, but in a yak you could convince me these are beneficial. 

How is it through grass? You've never flung a bait off casting or had a headshake throw a plug? Sorry for so many questions...


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

No worries, I have not noticed any additional issues with grass while using them. 

For me they not only save time, they allow me to fish different baits without shortening my leader with each lure. 

I have never had any issue with a lure coming off, whether casting or fighting a fish. 

I prefer these because of the size. They are small and do not affect the action of the lure. The best example I can think of is topwater. Tactical Angler makes a clip and its solid. Even the smallest model is pretty large and adds additional weight to the nose of a Spook Jr. but with the Fas Snap I can toss the smallest of topwater and the action is not changed. 

They are very strong. If you go to their website they have a chart that shows the breaking points. Here's a picture:









Eventually, they will break from wearing out. This takes some time and it's always caused by attempting to putt a lure with to big of an eye in the wrong size Fas Snap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Do you pick them up around here? I tried Norman Speed clips once, but with enough use they kinda bend straight. Which weakens the loop holding them.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Do you pick them up around here? I tried Norman Speed clips once, but with enough use they kinda bend straight. Which weakens the loop holding them.



I ordered them online years ago. I have never had one change shape at all. 

The most recent Fas snap has been used on a 15 lb. Striper, a 33" Red, and a hundred or so Reds and Trout. Zero issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nlytme said:


> I ordered them online years ago. I have never had one change shape at all.
> 
> The most recent Fas snap has been used on a 15 lb. Striper, a 33" Red, and a hundred or so Reds and Trout. Zero issues.
> 
> ...


I'll have to pick some up. I still have to browse all the pensacola tackle shops too. 

I hate to nit-pick but what's your go-to size?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> I'll have to pick some up. I still have to browse all the pensacola tackle shops too.
> 
> I hate to nit-pick but what's your go-to size?


I only own large. The majority of inshore lures snap into place without any issues.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

NLytle said:


> No worries, I have not noticed any additional issues with grass while using them.
> 
> For me they not only save time, they allow me to fish different baits without shortening my leader with each lure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good info, I'll be ordering some for my next bay run...and again, nice fish.


----------

